# Illusion ch-1 or b&c de500 driver?



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Which would be better? Worth the extra $400 for the b&c's? Also anything to the horn I can do to improve sound? Foam, cdl tiles to horn body, or smoother transition to under dash? Thanks for all the help!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Which horns are you talking about?

The stock drivers on the CH-1s were Radian PB-450s. Both are really nice drivers.

While the DE500s are nice (i've owned them), for the same amount of money there are other drivers that I would want to play with.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

The ch-1 horn...what driver would you suggest for those horn bodies to be better than the stock ch-1 carbon drivers.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i had ch-1 with b&c drivers... really liked them.


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

Hmmm better than the ch1 drivers?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

